# Any LFO-MIDI plug-in in market with much more complex math, than sine, saw, etc? Thanks!



## prsounddesigns (Oct 7, 2021)

Any LFO-MIDI plug-in in market with much more complex math, than sine, saw, etc? Thanks!


----------



## prsounddesigns (Oct 7, 2021)

Midishaper, LFO tools etc are looped I need always different modulation (not random)


----------



## dhmusic (Oct 7, 2021)

Cableguys | MidiShaper


Audio plugins for Mac and PC: HalfTime, ShaperBox, TimeShaper, DriveShaper, NoiseShaper, FilterShaper Core, LiquidShaper, CrushShaper, VolumeShaper, PanShaper, WidthShaper, MidiShaper and the free PanCake. Fully functional demos available.



www.cableguys.com


----------



## prsounddesigns (Oct 7, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Cableguys | MidiShaper
> 
> 
> Audio plugins for Mac and PC: HalfTime, ShaperBox, TimeShaper, DriveShaper, NoiseShaper, FilterShaper Core, LiquidShaper, CrushShaper, VolumeShaper, PanShaper, WidthShaper, MidiShaper and the free PanCake. Fully functional demos available.
> ...


I have all too simple too monotonic (looped) algorhythm.


----------



## Pier (Oct 7, 2021)

In most synths you can modulate an LFO with another LFO. In principle this gives you the ability to get very complex polyphonic shapes (LFO -> LFO -> LFO etc).

In some synths you have MSEGs (Zebra, Dune, etc) which can be modulated with another MSEG or an LFO. Again, this will give you per voice polyphonic complex shapes.

Edit:

Or you can use multiple LFOs with the same modulation target which will also produce a complex shape.


----------



## dhmusic (Oct 7, 2021)

prsounddesigns said:


> I have all too simple too monotonic (looped) algorhythm.








VCV Rack - The Eurorack Simulator for Windows/Mac/Linux


VCV Rack - Virtual Eurorack Studio. Free download




vcvrack.com


----------



## prsounddesigns (Oct 8, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> VCV Rack - The Eurorack Simulator for Windows/Mac/Linux
> 
> 
> VCV Rack - Virtual Eurorack Studio. Free download
> ...





Pier said:


> In most synths you can modulate an LFO with another LFO. In principle this gives you the ability to get very complex polyphonic shapes (LFO -> LFO -> LFO etc).
> 
> In some synths you have MSEGs (Zebra, Dune, etc) which can be modulated with another MSEG or an LFO. Again, this will give you per voice polyphonic complex shapes.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thanks, good start point for certain types of curves.
but I need complex functions too before summing.
Any FX ([email protected] CC level) with fractal function?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

Try and google Suzuki Kentaro and his Ableton Live / MAX creations. That would be my safest bet.


----------



## prsounddesigns (Oct 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Try and google Suzuki Kentaro and his Ableton Live / MAX creations. That would be my safest bet.


Cool, thank you very much!


----------



## prsounddesigns (Oct 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Try and google Suzuki Kentaro and his Ableton Live / MAX creations. That would be my safest bet.




This guy.... World-Champion!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

prsounddesigns said:


> This guy.... World-Champion!



Told you


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 8, 2021)

If we talk MIDI, Loomer Architect looks pretty much unlimited:





Loomer | Architect - MIDI processing plug-in


Download the modular MIDI processor plug-in for Windows, macOS, and Linux. Over 200 built-in modules, step sequencers, arranger, Lua scriptable.




www.loomer.co.uk




(I just started looking into it, no real experience yet).


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

Loomer sure looks and sounds nice. I now also want to play My Bloody Valentine, which is always a good thing.


----------



## muratkayi (Nov 29, 2021)

If you set up a modular environment (virtual) like VCV rack or Reaktor Blocks and modulate the hell out of your LFOs with multistage envelopes, S&H, curve sequencers and whatnot and put a cv2midiCC module at the end and send that to your DAW....you can get as crazy as you need


----------

